# May 9th Lake Russell G.B.A tournament



## RIVER_CAT (May 6, 2009)

May 9th Lake Russell G.B.A tournament

The tournament located at The Elbert county ramp Hwy72

8pm-2am

 #'s format

2-3 man teams

$10.00 entry per person for each class, with optional big fish pot which is $10.00 per boat and this covers the entire field so anyone of any class can win big fish.

we will have 3 different classes:

Open class -Airboats,and highly experienced shooters

Sportsman -Fanboats and Kicker boats medium experienced shooters

Traditional -Trollers boats,kids ,wives any with hardly no tournament experience.

Class rules are set as the following......when you win 2 tournaments in your class, you must move into the next class and compete with the others in that class,and so on. You can move up to the next class at any time but not back down

Please PM Bowfisher or my self for any other information


----------



## creeksidelc (May 9, 2009)

Is the tournament still on if it storms tonight?


----------



## RIVER_CAT (May 12, 2009)

Ok here the full results,

Open division
1st...John Hood,Greg Campbell,Dave Campbell........85 fish
2nd...Jonathan Redding.........................................71fish
3rd....Kevin Reed,Jason Evans,Jason Cathey...........63 fish
4th ...Bryan york,Brian Ellenburg............................38 fish
5th....Brad Chambers,Allen Irvin..............................DNC


Sportsman division
1st...Bradly Free,Clint Lowe,Drew Baskins.............34 fish
2nd..Norm Peterman,Mark Mclare,Jonathan Keeener.24 fish
3rd..Jonathan Coile,Tyler Floyd,Brad Seawright........21 fish
4th.. Dustin Thompson,Gavin Hyatt,Richard Thoctor..20 fish
...Kelley mitchell,Nathan Mclain.................................DNC
...Jeremy Houghtaling,Steve Houghtaling.....................DNC

Traditional Class.
1st..Chad Broome,Wade Sullins,Keith Roberts.............9 fish
2nd..Josh Evans,Chris "****head"Hendrix....................9 fish
3rd...Nick Jones, Tim Jones.....................................9 fish
....Marty Marett,Jeff Rector,Virgil Robertson...............0 fish
....Brad Addis,Shawn Bates, Jodie Bates....................DNC.


Fellas we had one heck of a turnout this was great. Thanks to everyone that came. I think the new format is gonna be good for this club.See yall in Guntersville for the next shoot.

6-06-09....Guntersville,Al..Mud Crk..Trailoring..............8pm-6am.numbers


----------



## RIVER_CAT (May 12, 2009)

I enjoyed the shoot but i worked my butt off shooting alone and driving the boat and so on. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Michael (May 12, 2009)

It's a shame Ole Fred Bear and Howard Hill didn't help out


----------



## SCSurveyor (Jun 4, 2009)

RIVER_CAT said:


> I enjoyed the shoot but i worked my butt off shooting alone and driving the boat and so on. Congrats to all the winners!



I only see one name up there by itself so all have to say is if you shot 71 fish by yourself then you have every right to be worn out! Great job


----------

